
The tool that birthed and will kill fake news - bloggerbenj
http://s670779681.websitehome.co.uk/how-the-internet-created-and-killed-fake-news
======
transfire
The problem is, those AI tools will be designed to recognize the narratives of
their creators as truth, not actual Truth.

